# going to africa??



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

have trip scheduled 3-22 and wouldn't you know it--had major surgery 2/15 had top lob of lung removed! what a pisser! working hard to get off oxygen so can make trip.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

hope you have a speedy recovery,+best of luck when you get there....


----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

Will be seeing surgeon on the 11th. He'll be the one that will ok or not my going on the 22nd. Haviing thoughts of extending until middle of May giving me more time to recop then I'll be able to take my bow also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a bummer for sure, but get REALLY well before straining yourself. That will help insure many more hunts in the future.


----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

Chris, yeah. have pretty much decided won't be able to make trip as planned so now I'm looking at moving up another 45 days to give myself more time.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

taking your bow would be sweet,but even more of a reason to be fully healed....


----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

after checking the additional costs + flying time I'll have to leave in April rather than May. Flights will cost me over $3000 more due to season and times won't be direct flight. See doc. thurs. have to make decision then. Walked 9 holes of golf sunday and played about 5 holes--muscles stiff but no pain.


----------

